# Recommendation for a Portion Scale



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,

Can you please recommend a quality portion scale for use in converting recipes for different serving amounts? I don't want to break the bank, but I want something that is dependable.

Thank you!


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

What is the max amount of pounds you plan to use it for?


----------



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Very good question! I would like something that'll go 10lbs, but I don't want to lose the capability to do small amounts accurately. Will I need two scales?

thank you!


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

The only reason I asked was because we bought one at Walmart that is digital..but it only goes to 5 lbs...it was $ 29.98. The food books have larger, but gosh they cost! This has been a good one for small things. We use it daily in our business....and it also is rated in grams as well as ounces.


----------



## txacoli (Mar 31, 2005)

We have used a Hobart electronic scale for 25 years. It was expensive, though you can probably get one on ebay. We have beat the uurrk out of it every day and it still charges. Mostly we don't even turn it off.

It goes to 30 pounds in .01 pound increments. It took a little getting used to: .33 is a five ounce serving, etc. The selling point for me was this: at $12.00 per pound (Aussie lamb or venison) .01 is a dime. A business card weighs .01. I work within that .01# margin all the time.


----------

